

State Department: The U.S. does not recognize the concept of ‘diplomatic asylum’ - pitiburi
http://thecable.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2012/08/17/state_department_the_us_does_not_recognize_the_concept_of_diplomatic_asylum

======
pitiburi
Wow... I really don't get the algorithm.... I posted the story, it was on the
"new" page... it started to get votes, it went into the first page, it was
20th, then 16th, then 14th, and then... suddenly at minute 24, it went right
into position... 658th??? Really??? What is going on???

~~~
pitiburi
Btw, it had 7 votes when it was ostracized. At the top 100 there are many
stories with fewer votes and way older. Can someone explain it to me? I really
don't get it.

~~~
uncoder0
If someone flagged it that would explain that behavior. Flagging counts as a
large number of downvotes in ranking algorithm.

~~~
pitiburi
Oh, thanks for the explanation, I see. Still, I would love the one that
flagged it to explain what was in the story to flag... I really can't see what
reason would it be to flag it. And I am not whining, I would really like to
understand so next time I don't make the same mistakes. Still, the upvoting
count was unchanged, if it was downvoted it did not show in the count. Well,
thanks, living and learning.

~~~
equark
"Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon."

~~~
pitiburi
...but I really think that if meat allergies, carbon emissions and fukushima
are in the main page, then a pivotal, defining moment in USA foreign policy
history should be allowed to be there too: the USA have just declared that
they, as a general policy, do not recognize the political asylum figure. Not
just in this case, but in general. That is pretty big in international
affaires, and also an unexpected turn of events in the most important public
information leak ever. Pretty important I thought, but the story seems to have
been flagged yet again. Oh well, at least I know why you are flagging it, so
Thanks for the heads up. Wow, position 688. You guys really love to smash to
invisibility what you don't want others to read, uh?

